# Lynnhaven Pier Report



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

I said I would give a report on the fishing action at Lynnhaven Pier so here it is for the week so far,

Monday and Tuesday -

Very little action, some round heads caught and a few stripers. If you were getting bites you were one of the few, and most were getting hits on blood worms.

Wednesday - Last night was PHENOMENAL fishing at the pier. From the shallowest water to the end of the pier and on both sides the fish were biting. One group of young guys caught 7 stripers in a row! I saw people pulling in Round Head one after another and lots of times I got pictures of 3 and 4 people dragging fish in at a time. The waves were small, and most of the action was after 4pm until the pier closed at eight. Some people were getting bites on Squid (saw a blue fish caught on squid) but most of the fish were caught on blood worms.

I even saw a guy catch a sting ray on a blood worm which I hear is rare. The wierdest thing I saw hooked was a BIG horseshoe crab.

I talked to some people earlier today (Thursday) but there was not a lot happening yet. I am about to go back out to the pier later and will give a report either tonight or tomorrow.

GraphixDude


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

One other interesting thing I saw was Puffer fish caught. Those are some crazy lookin fish! People told me they are not edible so I threw mine back. Also people said you can't keep Stripers this time of year so everyone was throwing them back as well...stripers sure fight good. They remind me of Large Mouth Bass.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Is this what you caught? Northern PufferCuz if it was they are great eating.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Cdog - yeah bro that is EXACTLY what we caught. In fact we caught quite a few on the blood worms we were using. I am new to saltwater fishing and every time I catch something it is a mystery, so when I asked the old timers there at the pier they said it was a garbage fish. Another thing - I was trying to get my hook out of ones mouth and noticed the TEETH! lol..they look like cow teeth or a goats teeth. Luckily he didnt get me but it looked like they could CHOMP pretty good.

So you say they are good eating? Do you have any tips on how to clean and cook it?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Had me some of them "non edible fish" for lunch today. Yummmmmmmmeeeeeeee! Just make a cut behind the head to the back bone. Put your fingers under the skin, pull back the skin and turn inside out. Leave the tail on and discard the guts/skin. You should have puffer on a stick, which you can fry up in your favorite breading.


----------



## Mr Hobo (Aug 29, 2002)

The best way to clean a puffer is cut off it's head and tail. split the skin down the back and skin the flesh from the skin. Be very careful to remove all of the stomach. What you have left is the back bore with the tenderloins. When fried they are better than flounder.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mr.Hobo,hate ta disagree with ya but Shoeless has it nailed. Th tail is a nice hand hold for th "chicken of th sea".  

BTW GraphixDude,I have had puffers bite thru th shank of th hook.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok - here is the rest of my fishing report for Thursday at Lynnhaven Fishing Pier.

The action was GREAT again. I saw guys with LOTS of round head in the cooler, and several puffer fish were caught. Also, a striper and a blue. I decided to wait until tomorrow night to do my fishin (found several buddies to fish with now, and they will all be out there). The wind was kind of blowing early in the day, but at 5pm when the tide was all the way out the wind was dead but the fish were biting well. A few croaker were also caught but I just remembered that.

Ok...back to the puffer fish.

Thanks a lot for the cleaning and cooking information. WOW - they actually can bite through a hook! If you only knew how close I was to just reachin in his mouth and taking the hook out! lol..I noticed the choppers just in the nick of time - I cracked up so hard because the teeth almost looked like rabbit or goat teeth. I was scared to mess with them too much because people told me they use the poison in a puffer to make zombies in Haiti...I remember watching a show about that. I will try to clean and eat the next one I catch according to the way you guys told me...If Im gone from here for a while you can guess that Im a zombie


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

FYI-Trophy Striper season don't start til May 1st.I believe one fish per day and it must be over 28 inches.

Back to puffers.I have known them to be called Blow Toads,and just like Graphixsdude,didn't know what the half-goat, half fish,half beach ball was.All I knew was they were a pain in the butt to unhook.(OK I anit no math wizard)

That was many years ago.But like CDOG and SHOELESS stated-them fish are YUMMMMMMMY!Drop the fillets in some corn meal batter,man you wouldn't ever think you were eating fish!Tastes just like chicken.
But just like the other board members stated,mAKE SURE YOU CAREFULLY SKIN AND REMOVE THE GUTS FROM THE FISH.I personally first cut the head off,carefully make small inscissions around the top fin and around the two side fins(makes pulling the skin off easier),pull the skin off just like taking a tight sweater off,cut and discard the guts(or save them for shark chum).
Next,take home at least 10 already cleaned Blow Toads fillets,heat up yer frier,dip the the toads in yer favorite batter(cornbread),fry till golden brown,drain,pop open a cold one and hope your neighbors don't know your cooking,so you don't have to share any of your southern fried Blow Toads.
You can call me though,I drink BUD-Lite.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Man I hate putting other web sites on other boards but you gotta see it.

Drumwagon.com

Look at the "Cleaning Mr. Toad" clip!


----------



## Flounderman (Feb 4, 2001)

hic-loc thanks for the video, them are some ugly critters, but do taste good!


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

This is one great message board full of super cool people. There is something about those of us that fish that the rest of the world could learn from - it seems that fishermen are some of the best people.

That video on cleaning the puffer was amazing. I had to watch it a couple of times because it was so quick I thought I might have missed something.

I guarantee this - If I catch one tonight he is as good as cooked!

I hope the weather holds out tonight - as I said yesterday there are quite a few of us planning to go to the pier tonight, but I see a forcast for possible thunderstorms. Maybe I will fish anyway! 

Anyways thanks to all of you for your replies and help with the blow toad.

Good luck fishin!


----------

